# scan



## sugarfreerach (Mar 18, 2011)

hi everyone! Had my 12 week scan this am! I was convinced that nothing would be in there even though im still having nausea and sickness. It was brilliant! Just seeing my baby in there wriggling around was incredible, she said it kept moving all the time it was difficult to meaure. Anyway they've actually dated me as being 13 + 2 now instead of 12 + 5. so now due on 21st sep but obv wont go this far.  I feel like i'm just discovered im pregnant again!


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 18, 2011)

Aww Rach fantastic news! Glad its all going well


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Rach great news pleased all is going good xx


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad everything went well for you and hope that the nausea and sickness calms down.


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 19, 2011)

Congratulations! :0)


----------



## rachelha (Mar 19, 2011)

Brilliant!  Hopenthe sickness goes away soon.


----------



## alisonz (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahhhhh thats wonderful for you. I still remember the joy of feeling my babies move for the first time, amazing. Best of luck hunny xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 19, 2011)

Made up for you. Its amazing the first scan 
xx


----------



## lanpura (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations!  It's lovely seeing a nice wriggly baby on the scan!


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Mar 25, 2011)

great news, you wont believe how much he/she will have grown by the 20 week scan all the best x


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 29, 2011)

sugarfreerach said:


> hi everyone! Had my 12 week scan this am! I was convinced that nothing would be in there even though im still having nausea and sickness. It was brilliant! Just seeing my baby in there wriggling around was incredible, she said it kept moving all the time it was difficult to meaure. Anyway they've actually dated me as being 13 + 2 now instead of 12 + 5. so now due on 21st sep but obv wont go this far.  I feel like i'm just discovered im pregnant again!



Great News!!!


----------

